
Ask HN: Systems whose concepts spring from programming languages/paradigms? - journeeman
The canonical example is that of MapReduce&#x2F;Hadoop which borrows from Functional Programming and LISP. Are there any others?
======
techno_modus
The general idea that an existing module or component can be changed by
_injecting_ additional behavior has been originally developed within _aspect-
oriented programming_ (AOP). And then this idea has been implemented in
various frameworks like Spring (yet, not in its original form).

~~~
journeeman
Cool. Another example could be of IPC in distributed operating systems
borrowing from message-passing in CSP or the Actor model although, it could be
also be the other way around?

